# light / lamp inside speedcook microwave will not turn off Sears/GE Model 363.63673201



## mtk (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi, I have a Sears Speedcook over the range microwave/convection oven. The model number is 363.63673201 . I purchased this microwave used several years ago and when I got it the internal lamp was burned out. I finally got around to replacing the lamp and it will not turn out. 

The door latch sensor is working properly-- the microwave will not run unless the door is close.

Any suggestions on how to make the inside lamp go out when the door is closed?

Thanks
Taylor


----------

